# GPO Kontrol



## br1252 (May 3, 2006)

This script can make it easier for GPO users to "bridge the gap" between standard midi methods of volume control vs GPO mod method as well as doing some on-the-fly midi translations, velocity scaling and humanization.

- Bob

The UI controls are as follows:

mod: current mod wheel setting (resets to 64 on all notes off) [cc 1]

- This allows an initial setting for the mod (volume) level instead of zero (no sound).

porta: current portamento setting [cc 20]

- Standard porta control used by GPO.

length: current length setting [cc 21]

- Standard length control used by GPO.

tune: current tune setting [cc 22]

- Standard tune control used by GPO.

timbre: current timbre setting [cc 23]

- Standard timbre control used by GPO.

vol: percentage of received midi 7 cc (volume) to apply to mod setting [cc 75]
(Remember to check Vol/Pan in Instrument Options and Auto

- Translates midi volume messages to mod messages and is controllable with midi cc 75.

expr: percentage of received midi 11 cc (expression) to apply to mod setting [cc 76]

- Translates midi expression messages to mod messages and is controllable with midi cc 76.

vel: percentage of received note velocity to apply [cc 77]

- Scales note velocity and is controllable with midi cc 77.

velmod: percentage of received velocity to apply as mod wheel [cc 78]

- Translates and scales note velocity to mod messages and is controllable with midi cc 78.

timing: percentage of timing delay to use for humanization [cc 25]

- Amount of timing humanization to apply and is controllable with midi cc 25.

tuning: percentage of tuning change to use for humanization [cc 26]

- Amount of tuning humanization to apply and is controllable with midi cc 26.

velocity: percentage of velocity change to use for humanization [cc 27]

- Amount of velocity humanization to apply and is controllable with midi cc 27.

volume: percentage of volume change to use for humanization [cc 28]

- Amount of volume humanization to apply and is controllable with midi cc 28.

legato: current legato status [cc 64]
(Remember to set the CC64 as CC only in Instrument Options)

- Standard legato control used by GPO.

defaults: set controls to defaults

- Sets all controls to the default settings.

Humanize: quick setting menu for different humanization settings

- A quick menu for setting humanization.


You can get the code at: http://www.ndpcci.com/downloads/gpo_kontrol.txt


----------



## Thonex (May 3, 2006)

Hey Bob... the script looks great.. although I don't own GPO and I didn't try it out... but I looked a the code and it's nice and clean. Did you use Nils' script editor?

It's great to have another "scripter" on VI-Control.net..... welcome.

Now we have 2 Bobs that write code... I love all this confusion :smile: 

Thanks for posting this.

Cheers,

T


----------



## br1252 (May 3, 2006)

I wrote it in a text editor. I'm a software engineer that likes to mess with "dis music stuff". To distinguish me from "Big Bob" you can call me by what others call me..."Computer Bob".

-- Bob


----------



## Thonex (May 3, 2006)

Glad to have you here... messin with dis stuff :wink: 

Here is Nils' Kontakt editor if you're interested... it's catered to Kontakt scripting.

http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/ 

Cheers,

T


----------



## Big Bob (May 3, 2006)

br1252 @ Wed May 03 said:


> I wrote it in a text editor. I'm a software engineer that likes to mess with "dis music stuff". To distinguish me from "Big Bob" you can call me by what others call me..."Computer Bob".
> 
> -- Bob


A hardy welcome to you 'Computer Bob'. I don't have GPO but I put your script aside anyway. As Andrew says, always glad to have another scripter in the group, especially one that likes to 'mess with "dis music stuff"'. That's pretty much how I would describe myself too (if you hadn't said it first :wink: ).

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Fred Holmes (May 8, 2006)

Hey-Computer Bob,

Just dl'd you script and gave it a quick try on GPO - Works GREAT - Very glad to have something so I can use K2 directly with GPO

Thanks,
Fred :mrgreen:


----------



## lanter (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for this script.

I took the liberty to make a simplified version with some addition.
Hope you don't mind...
Can be used for JABB as well

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6100


----------

